# [SOLVED] cant adjust screen size



## tripmastermatt (Jan 27, 2011)

*hi i have a **Asus ML228H 21.5" monitor and I can't adjust the screen size for some reason. It is set for the highest resolution and all my drivers are up to date. 
**There is like an extra inch of space that could be used but isn't and I cant change it please help.
*


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: cant adjust screen size*

have you tried adjusting it from the on screen menu


----------



## tripmastermatt (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: cant adjust screen size*

yeah it is blurred out for some reason, monitor has no software with it.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: cant adjust screen size*

Do you have your monitor manual? If not you can get it at the ASUS website (there are no drivers, select "Others" to get a list of manuals).

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - ASUS - ASUS ML228H

Edit: Reading to chapter three it instructs to press and hold the S button for two seconds if your screen image is not centered.


----------



## tripmastermatt (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: cant adjust screen size*

i've read the instructions and holding the button still does nothing :/


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: cant adjust screen size*

Right-click on your desktop and select screen resolution -- is it set properly for your monitor?


----------



## tripmastermatt (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: cant adjust screen size*

Yeah everything is on the recommended settings


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: cant adjust screen size*

Have you checked in the the device manager for warnings regarding the display adapter and monitor driver?

Is this a new monitor purchase that has never worked right or did the problem show up after some time?

You might try the ML228H on another computer, preferably with a different cable. If you get the same problem there then you have isolated the problem to the monitor itself.

Edit: You might also try a the other resolutions mentioned in your monitor manual to see if one of these might fill the entire screen.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: cant adjust screen size*

Try a different input. If you have the same issue on a different input, it is very likely a monitor issue.


----------



## tripmastermatt (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: cant adjust screen size*

Nothing wrong in device manager.

Yes this is a new monitor. 

When I try other resolutions it does extend to the edge but when it is on 1920x1080 it centers to the middle more.

I have windows 7 32-bit. Would that possibly be the problem?

Also i tried using a hdmi cable instead of the hdmi to DVI cable. Still nothing. I dont have a VGA port on my pc so I can't try that.

And when i unplug the cables it goes to the "no signal" blue screen and that extends to all corners.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: cant adjust screen size*

Depending on your video card type, adjust the output settings. Most HDMI outputs are recognized as "TV" video output, which means they typically suffer overscan/underscan issues. nVidia drivers allow you to "resize" the display image, ATI has overscan/underscan adjustment.


----------



## tripmastermatt (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: cant adjust screen size*



Dogg said:


> Depending on your video card type, adjust the output settings. Most HDMI outputs are recognized as "TV" video output, which means they typically suffer overscan/underscan issues. nVidia drivers allow you to "resize" the display image, ATI has overscan/underscan adjustment.


Thank you so much it was in the overscan option


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

glad you have it sorted


----------

